# Dierctv Remote Code for Onkyo Tx-sr805



## Dan Schneider (Oct 31, 2007)

Forgive me if this has been answered 16 times, but I couldn't get anything to come close when searching the google tool or the forum search tool. I have an Onkyo Tx-sr805 and need to program my backup Directv remote to the correct code for the receiver. I have written down 30842 but that won't work on this particular remote. If you have an Onkyo receiver can share what code is working for you? I've ordered a new RC65 but until it gets here this RC64 is driving me insane. 
By the way if you have a new Westinghouse LCD tv the default remote code for Directv is 10178. It isn't listed on the Westinghouse code list but it works.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try 31805.



> Setup Instructions
> 
> 
> Set the "Mode Switch" to AV 2.
> ...


----------



## Dan Schneider (Oct 31, 2007)

31805 works like a champ! Thanks.


----------

